

Do You Really Need More Facebook Likes? The Data Driven Answer - noyalizor
https://blog.kissmetrics.com/facebook-likes-data-driven-answer/

======
Jihoon
Thanks for sharing the article - and I totally agree. Facebook "likes" give
you some element of exposure (at least in terms of getting your name out
there), but it does little to nothing for active user engagement.

Facebook just seems like a very impersonable way to market your business;
there really isn't a way to drill down to focus groups, it's just one big mass
of users.

